# Next PvP Realm ( Wotlk )-->Forsaken sucht !



## Venim (28. September 2008)

*Forsaken sucht!*

Für unsere Stammgruppe der Raidgilde „Forsaken“ suchen wir noch erfahrene Mitspieler mit Ehrgeiz und hoher Einsatzbereitschaft für einen Neustart auf den nächsten neuen PVP Server,wir werden auf Seiten der Horde kämpfen. Wir wollen im Endgame eigenständig und erfolgreich sein und den High Content von WoW im vernünftigen Rahmen und zugleich auf einen vernünftigen Niveau spielen. Freundlichkeit und eine gute Athmosphäre stehen mit an oberster Stelle!


*Momentan sind wir auf der suche nach folgenden Klassen:*
Krieger: Bewerbungen offen!
Magier: Bewerbungen offen!
Priester: Bewerbungen offen!
Hexenmeister: Bewerbungen offen!
Schamanen: Bewerbungen offen!
Paladine: Bewerbungen offen!
Druiden: Bewerbungen offen!
Jäger: Bewerbungen offen!
Schurken: Bewerbungen offen!
Todesritterewerbungen offen!


http://www.forsakenguild.de



*Unsere Anforderungen:*

Wir sind eine sehr zielstrebige Gilde mit eindeutigem Schwerpunkt auf PVE-Highend-Content. Wir wollen effektiv Raiden in einer angenehmer Atmosphäre. Wir suchen Spieler die unseren Raid verstärken und Ihre Klasse gut beherrschen. 



Wir bieten euch:
- 150 Slot TeamSpeak Server
- Gildenpage (Momentan nur ein Forum, aber an einem Portal wird gearbeitet!)
- nette (& lustige) Atmosphäre
- Erfolg
- faire Lootverteilung in 25er Instanzen (DKP + Mostneed)
- erfahrene Gildenleitung


Wir erwarten:
- Headset + TeamSpeak
- Eine gewisse Reife
- Hilfsbereitschaft
- Raiderfahrung
- Gute Laune
- Klassenverständnis

Ein Levelcap wird nicht eingeführt, aber ihr solltet denoch "normal" leveln.

Die Idee von Forsaken ist schon länger vorhanden, doch wir haben uns entschlossen zu warten, bis bestätigt wird, dass bald ein neuer Server erscheint. Alle "next Realm" Gilden die es bis dato gab, sind zerbrochen. Wir wollen keine Casual-Gilde werden, aber auch keine Hartz 4 Gemeinde. Trotz der Ziele unter die Top3 des Servers zu kommen, steht der Spaß im Vordergrund.


*Unsere Raidzeiten:*
Nach aktuellem Stand werden wir 3 mal die Woche raiden bis ca 23.30!  - bei starkem Interesse auch 4 mal.
Mehr nicht!
Allerdings wollen wir auch noch etwas Zeit für PvP haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

www.forsakenguild.de



Wir melden uns dann bei Euch so schnell es geht, dies kann jedoch unter Umständen auch einige Tage in Anspruch nehmen. Wir bitten Euch daher um Verständnis und Geduld.

Gildenleitung: Incendiary,Vana,  Zerion


Mit freundilchen Grüßen

Gildenleitung Forsaken!


----------



## con1337 (30. September 2008)

bewerbt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 los los los


----------



## Venim (2. Oktober 2008)

/push :>

wir wachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frischbier (4. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Windhawk (4. Oktober 2008)

Frischbier schrieb:


> /push


Meines Wissens gibts noch keinen "Bluepost" zu einem offiziellen neuen PvP Server oder hab ich da jetzt total was verpasst?


----------



## Venim (4. Oktober 2008)

Wir hoffen das vor WotLK noch ein neuer PvP Server kommt, ansonsten mit dem Release von WotLK wird hoffentlich ein PvP Server dabei sein.


----------



## Helveticus (4. Oktober 2008)

Das hoffen wir von Martyrium auch, und wünschen euch auf Hordenseite viel Spass.

Wir versuchen mal auf Allianzseite etwas gleichwertiges auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## Venim (11. Oktober 2008)

/push

Wir sind momentan 33 Leute und freuen uns über weitere Mitglieder.
Sind alle fröhlich im TS und haben auf dem Beta Server schon unseren Spaß!
mfg Venim


----------



## con1337 (14. Oktober 2008)

gogo bewerbt euch solange noch platz ist...


----------

